# Hilfe wegen game



## Tobi (24. März 2002)

Hi alle zusammen ich habe ne frage und zwar ob ich des normale rtcw auf linux installieren kan oder ist des so wie bei quake das ich mir ein spezielles kaufen muss extra für linux ?
Thx im voraus


----------



## Cypher (24. März 2002)

moin,

klar kannst du das, ach und Quake kannst du auch ganz normal unter linux spielen, da brauchst du keine Extra version dir kaufen. Soviel ich weiß sind die Patches alle Freiverfügbar. Um Quake unter Linux spielen können, brauchst du einen Patch den du unter Linux installierst, den gibts auf der Herrsteller Page (von Quake), wie immer  

hier der link: ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake3/linux/

RTCW, ja dafür brauchst du auch einen Patch... wo sich allerdings dieser zum Download befindet, weiß ich nicht mehr. Hab das Spiel damals nur angetestet (und zwar unter Linux).

HTH 


Post Scriptum: 90% aller Newbies versagen dabei ein Spiel unter Linux zum laufen zu bringen... weiß auch nicht warum


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (25. März 2002)

Return to Castle Wolfenstein Linux Binaries: http://www.fileplanet.com/index.asp?section=1785&file=83854

Description: This will install the Linux binaries for multiplayer and singleplayer gameplay in the Retail version of Return to Castle Wolfenstein.


----------

